# The web site of the week



## hammer (Aug 2, 2005)

For your veiwing pleasure http://thunderboltkenpo.com/about.htm

Thoughts or Opinions Welcomed

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## LawDog (Aug 2, 2005)

I was told about this, I thought my friend was kidding me.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm waiting for a Going out of Business Sale


----------



## Pacificshore (Aug 2, 2005)

Now that's what I call a *JOKE* :mp5:


----------



## masherdong (Aug 2, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't see a whole bunch of difference between what is being advertised here and what goes on in many of the other Kenpo associations, other than it doesn't appear that they're trying to get you to support seminar fees.   :idunno: 

Dumb?  Yeah, probably so ...  Different?  Not really.

Rank has become such a greed/profit/ power-for-ego center that it almost no longer matters in the greater scheme of things.  So many Kenpo 10th Degrees ... So little time.  Has begun to make a laughing stock of the art and more so, many of the people involved.

 :jaws:  :btg:  :sadsong:


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2005)

QUOTE=The Kai]I'm waiting for a Going out of Business Sale[/QUOTE]

CLEARANCE SALE ,LOL

*On a side note: A little whine!*

Sadly this Website disrespects all that study kenpo, to who are truthful to themselves and others, regardless of association or lineage,

Unfortunately, The Organization of Thunderbolt kenpo is based here in Sydney Australia. For some reason I'm certain that people are confused with Australia being *Fantasy Island*,. the only thing the have in common is there both surrounded by water and thats it!

It pains me to say, that Im embarrassed to say that I study/ practice and teach American Kenpo.

From the time of kenpo's conception here in Oz, it has been raped, pillaged and plunder, for all its worth, past and present. It has become a dirty word within the martial arts community (over here). Kenpo is *poorly* represented and totally disrespected, in just about all facets: Advertising, Business, Rank, and Instruction....... And leaves a lingering trail of Bull ***** behind.

Smoke and Mirrors

And this clown from thunderbolt kenpo is just another!

Cheers 
Damien


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 2, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> For your veiwing pleasure http://thunderboltkenpo.com/about.htm
> 
> Thoughts or Opinions Welcomed
> 
> ...




Very efficient!  For rank certification and school charter it just links you straight to e-bay!  Talk about no wasted movement!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2005)

> <snipped from the website his "Life-Story"  By today's standards Willie came from a "dysfunctional family".



And it shows.


An on-line McDojo if ever there was one.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Sadly  this Website disrespects all that study kenpo, to who are truthful to themselves  and others, regardless of association or lineage,
> Damien


Well, as silly as that advert  seems....... those folks may do as they wish just as Dan Farmer has stated...  this guy is not the first to send a message as such..... Each to his own, they  will post what they want to (I think they are useful)    hee hee.... I use them  as bad examples.

I do disagree however, with you Damien....  "*His*" website nor anything that he states doesn't disrespect any TRUE  Kenpoists at all, just as others that put up a sight in the same vein have  done.  These folks just put up what they want, (from what they know or ... don't  know) but it doesn't in the least bother me or _*MY KENPO*_ as  I know *what* I teach and *whom* I teach it to.  

As an example  ..... my background and students have never... _never_ been in question as  to quality or lineage to those who listen and follow what they are taught. There  are many out there that are learning great Kenpo regardless of their beginnings  (and many have had .... shall we say less than desirable teachers in the  beginning) but have sought out a capable and knowledgeable instructor and picked  up where others have failed, would not go, nor could go.

My organization  is doing well with good students that are willing to learn and improve their  knowledge and skills.  For this I am thankful.  Our Studio in Sydney is  improving daily and soon Queensland will be hearing the good word of Ed Parkers  Kenpo thru the IKKO.:ultracool




			
				hammer said:
			
		

> It pains me to say, that Im embarrassed to say that I study/  practice and teach American Kenpo.
> Damien


I hear what you are saying, you were or  are not the only one that has been able to be exposed to "the good stuff",  opportunity is slippery sometimes, you need to recognize it when it occurs.   :supcool: 

 All I can suggest to you is to seek out a good  instructor and learn the Art as it should be, build upon the base you have and  remain a student like the rest of us.  

May you find peace and harmony  soon.
 :asian:


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2005)

Mr. Conatser,

Thank you for sharing your insight, 




> Well, as silly as that advert seems....... those folks may do as they wish just as Dan Farmer has stated... this guy is not the first to send a message as such..... Each to his own, they will post what they want to (I think they are useful) hee hee.... I use them as bad examples.



I suppose its the individuals perception on how they view it,

I do agree that it is a desired character trait, to view in a positive manner, opposed to a negative manner, Although I personally value being truthful with oneself and Honest with others as of higher importance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately a Site's like http://thunderboltkenpo.com/about.htm only encourage and endorses undesired behavior.



> I do disagree however, with you Damien.... "His" website nor anything that he states doesn't disrespect any TRUE Kenpoists at all, just as others that put up a sight in the same vein have done. These folks just put up what they want, (from what they know or ... don't know)


 
Your comment is fair enough, emphasizing on the word *True,* perhaps....

Although I feel this website' and others like it, do cheapen the art of kenpo and does disrespect kenpo and its practitioners. It would be interesting to see if Professor Chow students would find this site disrespectful?.

Well we will have to agree to disagree then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> but it doesn't in the least bother me or MY KENPO as I know what I teach and whom I teach it to.



True, point taken.



> As an example ..... my background and students have never... never been in question as to quality or lineage to those who listen and follow what they are taught.
> 
> There are many out there that are learning great Kenpo regardless of their beginnings (and many have had .... shall we say less than desirable teachers in the beginning) but have sought out a capable and knowledgeable instructor and picked up where others have failed, would not go, nor could go.


Mr Conatser. Thanks for sharing, I hear ya!

Personally I dont put to much into lineage, (although respect those that do and to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

There are many examples of lineage claims to be all and end all yet I learned quite quickly it dont mean jack. I would rather take the individual for the person as I find them and draw my own conclusions. No per-framing required.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> My organization is doing well with good students that are willing to learn and improve their knowledge and skills. For this I am thankful. Our Studio in Sydney is improving daily and soon Queensland will be hearing the good word of Ed Parkers Kenpo thru the IKKO.


 
True?, Advancing is all part of the process,(lol) I'm sure you will like the climate in Sunny Queensland it famous for its a semi retired life style, "As they say beautiful one day perfect the next."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> I hear what you are saying, you were or are not the only one that has been able to be exposed to "the good stuff", opportunity is slippery sometimes, you need to recognize it when it occurs.


 
You dont know the half of it!...... opportunity doh! Just wasnt the whole package. Was nt buying. But thank you for the advice. 



> All I can suggest to you is to seek out a good instructor and learn the Art as it should be, build upon the base you have and remain a student like the rest of us.


 
Mr. Conaster, 
Fortunately I have a great kenpo Instructor here in OZ, who I *respect* and has the "*goodstuff *"to enhance my kenpo (martial artS) skills and knowledge with a *strong group of peers* that share the same commitment and conviction to their study.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> May you find peace and harmony soon


 
Mr. Conaster honestly to funny! 

Oh! Could you Please post your definition of a true kenpoist? Im sure that would be an interesting read and would provide for a greater insight.






Cheers 
Damien


----------



## searcher (Aug 3, 2005)

It is a truly brilliant marketing scheme.   They send you money and you send them a cheap certificate saying what ever they want it to say.    I just have to ask myself, "Why didn't I think of it first?"   It would save me from having to leave the house except to cash the checks.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 4, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Mr.  Conatser,
> Personally I dont put to much  into lineage, (although respect those that do and to yourself
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do agree that there are many that are .... shall we say  stretching the "lineage issue"  to the extreme,  with little or no quality to back up the "paper  tiger" claim to strong heritage.   Having a good "pedigree" is wonderful but we  should not forget that each is just one link in the chain.  If your  _*current*_ *LINK* is a 'putz' then the prior links don't  matter at  all, then you ARE the weakest LINK.... LOL.




			
				hammer said:
			
		

> Fortunately I have a great kenpo Instructor here in OZ, who I  *respect* and has the "*goodstuff *"to enhance my kenpo (martial arts)  skills and knowledge with a *strong group of peers* that share the same  commitment and conviction to their study.


Well, that is certainly great  news.... study hard, you have great potential!




			
				hammer said:
			
		

> Mr. Conatser, could you please post your  definition of a true kenpoist? I'm sure that would be an interesting read and  would provide for a greater  insight.


To "Me" ..... a TRUE "Ed Parker" KENPOist is one who... is loyal to the teachings of Ed Parkers American Kenpo, that actually studied the system with him more than just at seminars, understand the principles, fundamental aspects , historical significance and follows and continues to teach the curriculum using his Infinite Insights Series as a great Reference Source so the students can continue the legacy of this great martial artist.

:asian:


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 4, 2005)

That website is just plain disturbing, I wonder if it should have an R rating...


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2005)

Mr. Conaster,

Thank you, for sharing in a more positive exchange betwwen us,(Even reading between the lines.)





Cheers
Damien


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 4, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Mr. Conaster,
> Thank you, for sharing in a more positive exchange betwwen us,(Even reading between the lines.)
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto..... but as you should know...... I know no other way.... I shoot straight and will tell you what I think (from my point of view).

 btw... the S is after the T  in my name..... LOL  a life long  burden to  deal with ....  (and no.... I don't know how to play the card game Conasta):ultracool

 ps.... there is nothing between the lines:idunno:as you suggested. 
 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> btw... the S is after the T in my name..... LOL a life long burden to deal with ....


Oh, wow, I missed that completely.  I had been thinking "s-t-e-r" as well.  For a long time now.  Sorry about that.  :asian:


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 5, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh, wow, I missed that completely. I had been thinking "s-t-e-r" as well. For a long time now. Sorry about that. :asian:


God, check my eyes, I thought the same way too

Sorry Mr. Conatser

Jonah


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 18, 2005)

????


----------

